# LF: Community Fish



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

I currently have a few baby Cory, and Neon Tetra in my tank. I’m going to add 2 – 3 more community fish. I’ll be heading to Island Pets Unlimited tomorrow. Can someone please tell me if any of the following fishes will get along with my baby Cory and Neon Tetra?

•	Super Red Zebra Cichild
•	Khuli Loach
•	Clown Loach
•	Electric Yellow Solid
•	Giraffe Cichild
•	Gold Gourami

Thanks,
JC


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Khuli loach is the only one that is suitable for your tank. They are no fun though cuz they are always hiding


----------



## Faiora (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't see any problem with keeping gold gouramis in the tank, depending on the size - they're quite peaceful. Also, I hope you have at least 6 neons... they're not happy by themselves. Gouramis are happy in 2s or 3s


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

being that you already have tetras in the tank i would suggest you stick to a few different types of tetra.


----------



## aznfire888 (Apr 21, 2010)

Faiora said:


> I can't see any problem with keeping gold gouramis in the tank, depending on the size - they're quite peaceful. Also, I hope you have at least 6 neons... they're not happy by themselves. Gouramis are happy in 2s or 3s


depending on how big the tank is tho....gouramis can be aggressive when they're breeding my male killed off all my cories in a night after he setup his bubble nest


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got a bunch of clown loaches if you're interested
________
NO2 VAPORIZER


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I second the kuhli loaches. Make sure you get a few of them though, since they are social fish. I saw the ones at IPU recently, and they were super active in a big group.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> I've got a bunch of clown loaches if you're interested


I go for the clown loaches =) They're pretty schooling together!


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> I second the kuhli loaches. Make sure you get a few of them though, since they are social fish. I saw the ones at IPU recently, and they were super active in a big group.


Yah, both Clown Loaches and Khuli Loach I saw in IPU today are very active. Maybe because they are in a group.


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> I've got a bunch of clown loaches if you're interested


MyKiss, how big is your Clown Loaches? I can't take any that is more than 2 inches long, because I only have a 10 gallon tank....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't buy any loaches, they'll outgrow your tank within months.

Think tetras, and zebra danios for compatible tank mates of that size, and some amano shrimp.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Khuli Loach maybe. 10 gallons is not a lot to work with sorry.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got 3 lamp eye tetras you can have for $1 each if you drive to Surrey.

You should get some Danios for the top of the tank, tetras for the middle and lower, and have shrimp for your bottom feeders, you can get a pretty full tank without overdoing your bio load if you stick to small fish, and have differing levels of fish depth preference.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Kuhli loaches stay small unlike clown loach, but a 10 gallon might be a bit small to have a group of them, especially when shared with a bunch of other fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Greg, I didn't know of a Kuhli until I saw this post, they look neat!

JC you should buy one of those guys definitely...


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I've got 3 lamp eye tetras you can have for $1 each if you drive to Surrey.
> 
> You should get some Danios for the top of the tank, tetras for the middle and lower, and have shrimp for your bottom feeders, you can get a pretty full tank without overdoing your bio load if you stick to small fish, and have differing levels of fish depth preference.


This is a good suggestion, thanks!! Arggg... I don't go to Survey much, but thanks for the offer.

You know what, one time I did bought some spotted and zebra danios, and they started to nip the fin of my small fish, so I gave the danios to my friend. Maybe I'll look for some smaller or different type of danio this time.


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Hey Greg, I didn't know of a Kuhli until I saw this post, they look neat!
> 
> JC you should buy one of those guys definitely...


They are very tempting. Ok, I'll buy one of these guy to see how it turns out.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

if you just buy one kuhli you probably won't see much of it. they are a social fish and prefer at least a few to be comfortable enough to cruise around the tank.


----------

